# Need Cooling solutions!!!!!!!!!



## chirayu garg (Jun 15, 2005)

I saw many threads on this forum about cooling solutions, so I thought to start a new thread only for cooling solutions & mods please make it sticky.

Now comeing to the point, I am going to Mumbai and need to buy some cooling stuff from Lamington road. Anyone please tell me a shop at Lamington road where I could get Arctic Silver 5. I also need hard disk cooler, plz specify 2-3 models and their price. Please tell me the address and phone numbers of the shops.
And also tell me how can I know that the things are not duplicate.


----------



## mohit (Jun 15, 2005)

try getting this hard drive cooler , i odnt know the price though .. it shud be around 3-4 k approx.

*www.antecindia.com/pro_details_cool_hddc.html

check the contacts for antec on the master hardware contact list sticky or visit www.antecindia.com


----------



## krishnathelord (Jun 16, 2005)

a normal would cost around 100 to 150 bucks with single fan


----------



## chirayu garg (Jun 16, 2005)

@Krishna
please tell me more about hdd coolers under 500 bucks


----------



## sumitava_b (Jun 16, 2005)

Check ebay. U will get many types of hd cooler at around 300-400.


----------



## chirayu garg (Jun 19, 2005)

anyone answer the questions please!!!!!!!


----------



## Yamaraj (Jun 19, 2005)

Don't know where to look for such stuff in Mumbai; never been to, in
fact. You should pay a visit to Prime ABGB there, as they are the official
Antec dealers. They may also have the AS5 and other cooling solutions,
but I'm not sure.

And, if you buy things from official dealers, you can be sure about them
not being duplicate. Do not forget to demand proper bills ...of couse
you'll have to pay taxes then.

- Yamaraj


----------



## godzi_85 (Jun 19, 2005)

i think what should be made sticking. is where to find cooling solutions, how to build your own cooling solutions, how to mod the case for better cooling and ventilation, and also how to do stuff using matrial available to try out other wierd cooling !! lol

hmm artic silver 5( i was told) will be available at prime and mnemonic systems(borivili) for around 650 buks..

and i think you`d get hard disk coolers at lamington road.. try it and post here if you get any and from where.


----------



## chirayu garg (Jun 19, 2005)

@yamraj
I e-mailed to prime ABGB to know about the price of some stuff but a reply never came . Well tell me the add. of PRIME ABGB.
@godzi
I am coming to Mumbai for some work and not for this work only.So please let me know about some shops at Lamington road selling hdd coolers.Plz they should be under 1K
Tell me the location of Lamington road.
AND I agree with you the name of this thread and the topics discussed here should be changed.


----------



## magnet (Jun 19, 2005)

primeservices@vsnl.com  is the  web address...when i mailed them they reply the very next day....may b u hav asked some items lik speakers  4 which they r distributer of altec...and wont tell  details abt other....................there address r as  follow.......

Prime ABGB Pvt. Ltd.
Grd Floor, Shop no. 16,
Laxmi Bldg Compound,
Opp. to Swastik Cinema,
Lamington Road,
Mumbai - 400 004.

Mail :- primeservices@vsnl.com
Tel :- +9122 23896600 / +9122 23855500
Fax :- +9122 23885500

other details u can find by doin search with lamington as query.........also rashi peripherals,plug and play  modera electronicsr the other names which i have heard...........lamington is near hajiali(10-15 mins nearer to it)....

 note:::i m not doin advertisement abt the shop....but its famous.....and my  next destination would b this shop.......there r many  shop  which doesnt provide good service.......lik cassate  world where the owner is only interested in selling stuff....and becomes  annoying  when u enquire even a damn single thing.....


----------



## chirayu garg (Jun 19, 2005)

@magnet
I asked about antec SMPS of which they are official dealers.Anyway thank you for the address & I am not thinking that you are advertising for the shop.


----------



## magnet (Jun 20, 2005)

antec......hey i have posted the hardware prices  of antec and altec lansing frm them only.....they mailed me...check the hardware prices sticky topic page 23


----------



## chirayu garg (Jun 20, 2005)

@magnet 
Not even a single product posted there is of Antec.


----------



## magnet (Jun 20, 2005)

sorry   wrong page number ...page 22


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11272&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=315


----------



## chirayu garg (Jun 20, 2005)

@magnet
Please tell me lamington road is in which part of Mumbai and which railway station will be near to it.


----------



## godzi_85 (Jun 20, 2005)

grant road station is the nearest..

lamnigton road is in the west.. 
you get out station .. and ask anyone... they will tell you.
lamington road is only 3 min walk from the station..

and dude i have`nt tried searhing for hard disk coolers at lamington road. but you`ll find quite a few at ebay.in..


----------



## magnet (Jun 21, 2005)

yup    its near  wht godzi told....other stops which r also near to it is charni road........actually  its famous u will get there anyhow once u reach grant road.......lamington is in south mumbai......and comes under western railway....tak not of it


----------



## chirayu garg (Jun 21, 2005)

I can't shop at e-bay so can you please tell me about some good shops at Lamington road where I can ask for them.Please tell their add. and if possible their phone number also tell me Lamington road is in which vincity and how far it is from Thane.


----------



## chirayu garg (Jun 23, 2005)

Answer magnet


----------



## magnet (Jun 23, 2005)

dude.....thane and   lamington road r quite far away from each other............

refer this map.....thane is at top  right corner...where as at the bottom left of the map u c  girgaum   there is lamington.....

*www.mapsofindia.com/citibank/branches/mumbai-city.gif



if  u r at thane...board a train from there to dadar.......and then change the platform to western(ask someone there).......then get at charni road.....and anyone will guide u there.........


  now abt shops...i gave prime abbg address...............others address u can get frm     quad masters sticky topic abt master hardware list  in h/w section.........or jus reach lamington u can ask local cd sellers(person selling cds on road)

   if u reach lamington u will get this shops easily..........its like a market...all next to each other............

others  name r 

prime abbg(strictly recommended)
modera electronics
plug n play
computer selection(recomended strictly)

also  the prices of this shop may b 200-500 bucks mor than other local vendors shop in the area..............but remember  this  ppl can b trusted  or services frm them r better........


----------



## chirayu garg (Jun 23, 2005)

thank's a lot magnet but I can't find churni road in that map


----------



## chirayu garg (Jun 24, 2005)

Is it church gate


----------



## magnet (Jun 24, 2005)

this one is mor clear map......its a railway map

*www.mumbainet.com/cityinfo/images/railmap.gif

church gate is last stop and way ahead of lamigton...refer this  map ......ull catch train frm thane ...get at dadar...then change platform to  western(shown  on dadar at map) else ull reach at vt(wrong destination   now called cst).......then get a train with churchgate written on it.....in the middle path ull get charni road...get out there....and ask anyone(shopkeepers)....theyll guide u to lamington


----------



## chirayu garg (Jun 24, 2005)

Can I directly get a train from central to grant road coz my returning train is from  central also tell me how much time it will take by train from central to grant road.
Which station is nearer to Laming ton road charni or grant.


----------



## magnet (Jun 24, 2005)

central???is it bombay central or  cst???i m confused now..........if bombay central then its damn closed(hardly(5-10mins via train).......btw the difference btw both grant rd and charni rd is hardly  50sec(god knows why they made 2 railway stations so closed)


----------



## chirayu garg (Jun 24, 2005)

canyou tell me is it effective to get a ram cooler I am getting one from Thermaltake at prime ABGB for Rs 400 only and hdd coolers I need them seriously.


----------



## magnet (Jun 24, 2005)

c dude...if u need something badly get it.......i never tried these......but ppl who used such materials ...i have heard they r able to reduce temp to max 15c....so if u need it go for it....else no point in shedding money on it....


----------



## chirayu garg (Jun 25, 2005)

Asking last time about hard disk coolers if anybody know about them


----------



## chirayu garg (Jun 27, 2005)

Ok tell me the shops where I can look for them.


----------

